# Tail Lights



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Anyone know if these are still produced, or if a warehouse has them somewhere, or even if you do, and would be interested in selling them to me? Any information would help, even info on new tail's besides the ones in the linkB13 Tailights


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Those clear tail lights for the b13 were made by NIS-KNACKS, they are no longer being produced due to a fire at their warehouse which destroyed the molds. No one else ever made these so if you want them you better make a bid and snatch them up...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

BTW NIS-KNACKS also made some clear side markers for the b13 i have them on my car. They don't make them anymore either due to the fire...


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

Hey SENTRAPOWER93, want to sell your clear sidemarkers?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

SERfanatic said:


> * Hey SENTRAPOWER93, want to sell your clear sidemarkers?  *


Nope, but thanks for the offer lol. My brother and i ordered two sets for our sentras for $100 shipped. Richard from Nis-Knacks gave us a great deal on them, not long after his warehouse caught fire. Dam we lucked out! They do look sweet i must say...


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i got seriously lucky on my Clear Markers also.. i was one of the first people to spot someone selling them on the b15 BB hehe got mine for $25


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

Lucky you! Give me a call when you guys need $$$$ I'll gladly buy them off of you, lol!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Richard from Nis-Knacks gave us a great deal on them, not long after his warehouse caught fire.*


Actually, the Company that made OEM replacements had their manufacturing plant burned down in Taiwan. The plant was scheduled to be up and running a few months later. This is the same company that makes the B14 projectors which Nis-Knacks also sold and is now available elsewhere.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

ebay just dont outbid me cause i really want mine :fluffy:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

or you can get a set of the led tails i am offering http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49741 pics are on the second page.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> or you can get a set of the led tails i am offering http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49741 pics are on the second page.


arent yours like 300 bux?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fatboypup said:


> arent yours like 300 bux?


but they're nicer (and legal).

I jus thought I'd mention, those clear tails will get you some unwanted attention. 3 things that make a tail light legal is hat it 1. shines red (red or amber for the turn signal), 2. the light is visible for I believe 1000ft, and 3. it has reflectors built into the housing so that if white litht is shined at the back of your car, red light will be reflected back. The first 2 are dependent on the bulb, the last one will not happen b/c there are no red reflectors.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

ugh o


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> ugh o


damn i cant retract my bid either i guess i could run with the parking lights on at all times :dumbass: me


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> damn i cant retract my bid either i guess i could run with the parking lights on at all times :dumbass: me


§ 46.2-1013. Tail lights. 

Every motor vehicle and every trailer or semitrailer being drawn at the end of one or more other vehicles shall carry at the rear two red lights plainly visible in clear weather from a distance of 500 feet to the rear of such vehicle. Such tail lights shall be constructed and so mounted in their relation to the rear license plate as to illuminate the license plate with a white light so that the same may be read from a distance of 50 feet to the rear of such vehicle. Alternatively, a separate white light shall be so mounted as to illuminate the rear license plate from a distance of 50 feet to the rear of such vehicle. Any such tail lights or special white light shall be of a type approved by the Superintendent. 

In any instance where the tail light is to be installed on a boat trailer and the boat extends beyond the end of the trailer or to the end of the trailer, an approved portable light assembly or assemblies may be attached to the exposed rear of the boat, provided such installation complies with the visibility requirements of this section. The provisions of this section shall not apply to motorcycles. 

(Code 1950, § 46-267; 1952, c. 652; 1958, c. 541, § 46.1-262; 1964, c. 16; 1989, c. 727; 2003, c. 964.) :fluffy: :fluffy: remind me to print that out and keep it in the car :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what you do is, go to the hardware section of your local lowes or Home depot, by the mailboxes, there's reflective tape. Find some red reflective tape and tape on a nice design of some sort onto the outside of the housings.

([]]]\\]] [[//[[[])


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

omg d00d you read my mind i was thinking of some kinda ghetto refector mod


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> omg d00d you read my mind i was thinking of some kinda ghetto refector mod


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

...I was thinking the same concept, but just covering the original white reflector.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Or you could do as one of the CHP told me to do. Get a pair of 2" reflectors and place them on the rear bumpers much like the new Lexus cars have them. He said that it is totally legal. Cars must have a red reflector in the rear in case someone really stupid doesnt think the clear reflector is coming at them.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

cali hiway patrol aye? hrmm that might work here..... ill look into it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Here's what I think. You see that light reflector near the inside of the tail lights?








Those are white reflectors which will reflect white light.

I suggest you mask off the reflectors and paint them candy apple red (or any other stained glass red), like so:









Either that or do the reflector tape like I said earlier:


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> or you can get a set of the led tails i am offering http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49741 pics are on the second page.


where can u get the clear inside tail light


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^
try mossyperformance.com, I think they have something like that.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ^^^
> try mossyperformance.com, I think they have something like that.


no im not looking for those im looking for the trunk lights


----------

